

Type [100:0] then submit, in any textbox in Facebook - wiradikusuma

My housemate showed me the trick, I wonder what it means (and I can't google it either).<p>EDIT: Prepend [100:0] with at (@).
======
ditoa
I think it would be helpful if you posted what this actually does. A short
description or a screenshot would be great.

I, and I assume a lot of the HN crowd, am not all that keen on randomly
entering things when we have no idea what it does. I know it looks, and most
probably is, harmless, however who knows what silly vulnerabilities a little
bit of apparently harmless code might do to such a complex system as Facebook.

------
sp332
This is a very cool trick in Facebook :) If you put @[[userid]], it will be
replaced with the profile pic of that userid! Now that people know this, there
are a bunch of profiles which only exist to be convenient as emoticons.
[http://www.digitspark.com/2011/12/how-to-use-anyones-face-
as...](http://www.digitspark.com/2011/12/how-to-use-anyones-face-as-
facebook.html)

------
waxjar
I'm getting a request from $100,000 Pyramid to access my account?

------
jeffemera
Posting @[100:0] results in the following:

Andy Brunner

~~~
wiradikusuma
You're right, which is weird (I don't know who he is). When my friend showed
me, it's replaced with "Mark Zuckerberg".

------
10dpd
@[2:0] results in a link to a Birthday Calender app?

------
nerdwithus
I'm getting peoples names instead of pictures.

~~~
sp332
Try one bracket vs. double brackets?

